# 2004 Maxima Grille



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI

Mossy Performance provides a replacement grill.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *FYI
> 
> Mossy Performance provides a replacement grill. *


Isn`t that the Trenz grill with a Nissan burger added? I have been checking out the 04 Maxes and found that Trenz has one and now I see Mossy.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Dang!
Looks like it to me Rat!
Remember that Trenz was the first
on the block to offer up a replacement
grill on the Alty too...

I'm sure others will get on board later
down the road...stay tuned!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, looks like the grill they made for the Altima.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Uugh!
Don't remind me...!

I could do this :balls: for buying
that ugly thing!

Still can't sell it, and it's been over 
a year!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Why don't you like it?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Why don't you like it? *


I've had the AT grill on the Alty
for probably 8 months now...

I wanted a sportier look then what the 
Trenz could provide (Trenz = Lux)


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I've had the AT grill on the Alty
> for probably 8 months now...
> 
> I wanted a sportier look then what the
> Trenz could provide (Trenz = Lux) *


Does anyone know if AT is looking into producing a grill for the 04 Max? I just ordered the SE 4 seater with 5speed auto.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Rat, you Dog!
How could you? 
You traitor... 

So, did you trade in the Alty?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, Alty is traded however they can`t locate a vehicle yet. This may take some time because up to Oct. the allotted cars for Canada are mostly spoken for. My dealer is trying to intercept one and change color etc. If he can locate one going to another dealer he will trade. He has a 6 speed in the showroom 4 seater Majestic blue with black leather and shyview. If I didn`t have a bum left leg I would go for it. It is the only one in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, yeah..I forgot you live waaayyy up there.
You should take a summer trip down to Dallas.
We have '04 Max's all over the place!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I may have to take you up on that Alex. Dealer can`t get one till it is built in Sep. and I won`t see it till Oct. Seems like a long wait.

I going to take the 6 speed blue baby out tomorrow morning. The tranny in those is supposed to be real smmmootthh. Have you talked to anyone that has driven one?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Check your pm, Wayne.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Check your pm, Wayne. *


Got it Alex and I appreciated your help. I replied to your pm with a pm...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Update: I`ll be looking for a Max Grill! I`ve been driving a 6 speed m/t the last few days and I inked it today. I`m not picking it up until the end of the month because the lease on my Alty is paid till then.

The Max is majestic blue 6speed 4 seat black leather SE with skyview. Any Max lovers out there?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

*Stillen*

Stillen has the grilles also.HERE


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

They say there comming out with some different ones too....


----------



## civic4982 (Jul 10, 2003)

looks much better than the other stock grill...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Oh, yeah..I forgot you live waaayyy up there.
> You should take a summer trip down to Dallas.
> We have '04 Max's all over the place! *


I`ve been driving the BlueMax 2 weeks tomorrow. I don`t have 1000miles on it yet. Just love the ride. The dual air controls would come in handy in Dallas.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Here's another...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33645&item=2427697714


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben you are obviously working hard to keep this thread going. Why is this being boodlegged on Ebay? I would love to have that grill and Willy would host me if they wouldn`t ship it to Canada.

Thanks friend maybe I`ll put a bid on it and have it sent to him.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I`ve been driving the BlueMax 2 weeks tomorrow. I don`t have 1000miles on it yet. Just love the ride. The dual air controls would come in handy in Dallas. *


So true...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Grills, grills and more grills. Thanks for the input guys, the selection is growing. Hopefully some of the prices will drop also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

JMS Products, Inc. also offers a grille. The website is:

http://www.jmsproductsinc.com/


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeh I looked at that grill but somehow it reminds me of something that should be on a civic. It is so rain gutter orientated. 

I hoping for something well made and destinctive just for the Max. I think you will see Active Tuning come out with something if enough interest is shown. But Hey Thanx for mentioning it....


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

Ratwayne said:


> Any Max lovers out there?



You wouldnt think so lookin at this site... Wheres everyone at? Lets see some pics everyone... WAKE UP, MAKE NEW POSTS!!!

(By the way, that Mossy grille is hideous)



MY RIDES


----------



## jamiec (May 25, 2004)

What do you guys think of this grille??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

We are going to start working on one soon


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Any Comments on the Sarona Grill? I`ll attempt to post a pic.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Sarona Grill*

http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/shop/templates/template.1.product.asd/scspid/1768


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> Update: I`ll be looking for a Max Grill! I`ve been driving a 6 speed m/t the last few days and I inked it today. I`m not picking it up until the end of the month because the lease on my Alty is paid till then.
> 
> The Max is majestic blue 6speed 4 seat black leather SE with skyview. Any Max lovers out there?


We have several grills available for Maxima.
The one you already saw, and I also have a billet insert of the 2 side pieces, leaving the stock middle. A complete billet replacement of the original, and a matching billet overlay of the lower grill. The emblem on the 1 pc is optional BTW.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

What do you think about the Sarona Grill?

http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/shop/templates/template.1.product.asd/scspid/1768


----------



## BOOBIEBKNY (Sep 22, 2004)

:cheers: http://www.motostorm.com
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/491777/5
THIS WEB SITE SHOULD HAVE GRILLS FOR THE 04 05 MAXIMA VERY SOON!
THIS IS MY 99 MAXIMA GLE .


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BOOBIEBKNY said:


> :cheers: http://www.motostorm.com
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/491777/5
> THIS WEB SITE SHOULD HAVE GRILLS FOR THE 04 05 MAXIMA VERY SOON!
> THIS IS MY 99 MAXIMA GLE .


You have my attention, very nice 99 BTW. 
I do like the grill and I see they are producing a grill for the 02 - 04 Altima.
I will watch that site. Right now I`m a Street Sceen grill fan but I read here on the site that there is considerable cutting and fitting to do to make it fit properly. Have you heard anything?
Here is their site, they do make one for the 04 but don`t have a pic posted.

http://www.streetscene.com/


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

I purchased the Street Scene speed grille. I have a 2005 Maxima and it fit perfectly. Here are images of it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank You, thank you. I presume that it is the chrome one and not the brushed aluminum? I LOVE IT.

You say it fit perfectly during installation; no bending or cutting etc.? It looks great, I`m glad you posted because on the Stillen site they are not pic of actual cars. 
Did you get it from Stillen?


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

I bought my grille from www.driverfx.com

Yes its chrome! And no I did not bend anything. The only major thing was aligning up the slots (which wasnt bad at all). I did this installation last wednesday evening. It took me 40 minutes to remove the factory one and install this new one. would have taken me alot less time if I did the install in the day time. I was too eager so I did it at night.

I am not a car guru. I know hardly anything about installing stuff, but this was pretty simple. 

I remember now why it took me long as well. The factory grill took me a while to get off. Besides being hooked up with tabs, they had duct tape holding it down. I would recommend doing this in the day time so you can see everything clearly.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Excellent, Street Scene Speed Grill Chrome #95078322 < right? 
I don`t want to get the wrong one. It is a better price than Stillen.

Damn it looks sweet on your Ride.


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

yes the part I bought was the 95078322 (thats the chrome model just incase you need to find it anywhere else)

and thanks for the compliment. I ordered a hamburger logo to see how it will look with it as well. hopefully I'll get that by tomorrow so I can post some more pics of the mesh grill with and without the nissan logo.


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

*with the logo*


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Beautiful, that is the one for me. Your ride is super clean, I Luv it! What year Nissan is the hamburger off or is it from the OEM grill?


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks! I have no idea what emblem that came off of. here is the ebay link i got it from. the dude was selling more so try checking out his other auctions.

ebay link for emblem i bought 

more pics of my car...lol 

when she's clean i cant take my eyes off it...lol when its dirty, its blah


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Check my comments in Cardomain Paul. How is the burger attached to the new grill?


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks bud, i left you comments as well.

the emblem has 2 points that stick out. I guess you can use screws to hold them in place. although nothing is holding my emblem in place. the holes on the grille fit perfect with the points from the emblem that no screws, nor glue is needed. it is wedged in there nice and tight.


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

heres a pic of the Stillen grille we just put in my Dads SE

Dads Car - 2004 Maxima 3.5 SE /Elite Package (4 bkts/power sunshade)

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000024.JPG


----------



## PaL379 (Oct 11, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> heres a pic of the Stillen grille we just put in my Dads SE
> 
> Dads Car - 2004 Maxima 3.5 SE /Elite Package (4 bkts/power sunshade)
> 
> http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000024.JPG



thats the same grille I have. Stillen site sells it, but its not a stillen made product. looks great on the car!


----------

